# powerline kennels....



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

..............


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I guess it's just hard for me to find good in things I fundamentally disagree with. It looks like they care for their dogs, which makes them good owners. Good breeders? I plead the fifth.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Early Bird is a nice female! They have some nice bullies.

They really do not tell you much on the site as far as why they breed or if they are pull dogs or show dogs. Sounds more like they breed family pets. I would call and ask questions if I was you. They say really nothing about their pedigrees.
I am sure they want a good penny for them.
I disagreed with the remark of them being a true pit bull. They contradict themselves.
They say they are trying to keep the true SPIRIT of the pit bull alive and that they are the real pit bulls, but if you look at the MALES page at BLUE ACE and read it says " NO PIT QUALITIES..THAT THOSE DAYS ARE OVER". Sorry, thats a contradiction. They are trying to say they are pits but not selling them as that...what???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

They're trying to say that that particular dog has 0% body fat, a thin tail, and a short coat, and that makes him a Pit Bull. They were indicating that many bullies nowadays have longer coats, fatter tails, and body fat, which makes them not Pit Bulls. And evidently that dog is going to singlehandedly save the bully from being long-haired, thick-tailed and fat.

_"ACE IS A FREAK !!!!!!! HE CARRIES 0 % BODY FAT AND IS CRAZY RIPPED UP WITH MUSCLES. ACE ALSO HAS THE SHORTEST HAIR AND THINNEST TAIL(RARE QUALITIES) I'VE EVER SEEN ON A DOG THIS SIZE !! MOST BULLIES BRED TODAY HAVE THICK HAIR,FAT TAILS AND ALOT OF BODYFAT..(NOT PIT QUALITIES) BLUE ACE SAYS : THOSE DAYS ARE OVER !!!"_


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

I am really not impressed with their dogs. The only one I like is Blue Cow(a.k.a patches). I have a soft spot for the white/blue cow patched bullies. But I really have seen much better looking bullies on other sites.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

just another typical bully breeder using the APBT name. they have some nice looking bullies but bullies nonetheless.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

0% Body Fat and you are dead! They are breeding for "Huge Heads"...

Some of the stuff they say is almost comical...except for the fact that it misrepresents the true breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is just my opinion but I think they are terrible looking ... They do look well cared for but they look sloppy and just totally out of porportion. If I wanted a larger size terrier I would go with an american staffordshire terrier. They are at least a close cousin of the apbt with more size but they look well put together and have set breeding standards.

These are some great looking amstaffs who are on the bully side but look terriffic and well bred 



















*Check out this webiste Nice dogs here *

*http://www.srckys.com/breedby/breedbyus.htm*


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its just a kennel that breeds for color. They mention they breed 'true to the breed' and list the ADBA in there. Those dogs are NOT what an adba dog should be, nor do they really fit any of the other standards 'cept bully. They are okay looking dogs for AmBullies,.

I also don't see any pedigree's listed or any Champion dogs or any hint that they do ANYTHING with these dogs 'cept breed them.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Just thought that they were some decent looking bullies


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*I do not believe these are nice looking apbts for sure plus im not a fan of the american bully at all.These dogs are a great representation of whats wrong with this breed,when dogs are sold as apbts when in fact there not its bad news*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Typicaly what you find when you google....
I like their male Tama though...


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

new to the baord but i like to see how ppl dont understand what they read it said not pit ment that what he has been seing in the breed i know for a fact that he doesn't charge alot for his pups the go for a working mans price...and he doesn' post peds becouse he wants ppl to actually talk to him to know about his dogs he's not the type of breeder that just sell a pup to anyone with $$$ some of you need to read more listen more and powerline is an established line now has been for years UR :welcome:


DO UR RESEARCH AND READ A FEW BOOKS ONE YOU GUYS NEED TO READ IS THE COMPLETE GAME DOG GUIDE BY ED FERREN


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These dogs are Am bullies and the fact that he put them off as American pit Bull Terriers is the REAL problem. Some are ok for bullies but that is what they are so why is he selling them as APBT's?

What is wrong with all their rear ends? almost every [picture of every dog has one or both legs spread far apart. It that to make them look larger? If that is how they naturally stand then they have structure problems from being over bred.\

I have seen better bully kennels that call themselves bullies not APBT's. He also said this
*Our goal is to be breed UKC, ADBA pitbull true to the breed*
Those Bullies he calls APBT's are anything but to standard for the UKC or ADBA.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

Did anybody notice how most of the females were more muscle an ripped than the males, LOL THATS CRAZY, not true APBT but some nice looking bullies IMO


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Um I really don't know how this thread from 2008 got dug back up?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like their male buckmasters body but not so much his head. but if i wanted an am bully and could spend however much one costs i would not buy from them.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

..............................


----------



## Beau g (Sep 16, 2009)

my pup is a direct grandson of blue ace, really naice people an the bloodline is powerline on there pedigree


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Um I really don't know how this thread from 2008 got dug back up?


Someone was probably searching for something in old threads and came across your year old thread.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I prefer the game dogs then anything but if I had to choose it would def. be buckmasters, hes gorgeous.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think Rock is R.I.P but don't qoute me on that lol...

I've always like there dogs honestly... they use to have a nice Dom-P daughter! but she isn't on the page any more


----------

